# Sweet Cakes - YUM!



## busymakinsoap!

Hi everyone,

I just received my second ever order of sweet cakes.  Does anyone have any words  of wisdom on any of these scents?  I used Egyptian Musk last night for the frst time - and got soap on a stick, would like to avoid that again if possible   

Ralph Lauren Blue - OMG yum!
Masculine Musk - Double yum (I cant believe how good this smells!)
Ginger Essence - Hmmm dont know about that one
Coconut Lemongrass - Yum, but different to what I thought it would be?
Lavender Breeze - Yuck - dont like lavender at the best of times, this was ment to be fresh and young - smells like toilet cleaner
Honeysuckle Hollow - Im not big on floral, I was a bit scared about this, but its nicer than I imagined, kinda like pear, maybe more fruity than floral


----------



## Relle

I haven't used the ones you got , but have to agree about the lavender, I smelled that in the shop and thought yuck.

Relle.


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I couldnt wait for replies so soaped anyway.

I tried the musk - it accelerated big time, didnt have time to swirl.
Honeysuckle - was beautiful to work with, i think it even slowed down trace, very strong smelling
RL blue - again beautiful to work with, slowed trace down, a much lighter smell than the honey suckle


----------



## Relle

I'll put those on my list to try then and cut out the ones that aren't nice.


----------



## IrishLass

I _love_ their Masculine Musk. That is the only FO on your list from SC that I have soaped. It always soaps nicely for me and it sticks forever at only .7 oz ppo. It discolors to a mauve-ish/tan shade, but it's actually quite a pleasant color. I like to leave 3/4 of the batter untouched as far as coloring is concerned while I mix some bronze mica into the remaining 1/4 with which to do an ITP swirl. It gives it a real classy look.

IrishLass


----------



## busymakinsoap!

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I _love_ their Masculine Musk. That is the only FO on your list from SC that I have soaped. It always soaps nicely for me and it sticks forever at only .7 oz ppo. It discolors to a mauve-ish/tan shade, but it's actually quite a pleasant color. I like to leave 3/4 of the batter untouched as far as coloring is concerned while I mix some bronze mica into the remaining 1/4 with which to do an ITP swirl. It gives it a real classy look.
> 
> IrishLass



Isnt that funny, its one of the few I have used that really accelerated but for you its fine, I soaped really low too.
The Egyptian musk did the same for me but actually seized, I think it was 'cos I used a lot of FO because the smell wasnt very strong.
I had come to the conclusion that musks were tricky to use, but maybe not in all cases?

I do love the smell though, I did (or rather tried) to do a white, black and 2 tone brown swirl, I can see the colours changing


----------



## Bubbles Galore

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> IrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _love_ their Masculine Musk. That is the only FO on your list from SC that I have soaped. It always soaps nicely for me and it sticks forever at only .7 oz ppo. It discolors to a mauve-ish/tan shade, but it's actually quite a pleasant color. I like to leave 3/4 of the batter untouched as far as coloring is concerned while I mix some bronze mica into the remaining 1/4 with which to do an ITP swirl. It gives it a real classy look.
> 
> IrishLass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that funny, its one of the few I have used that really accelerated but for you its fine, I soaped really low too.
> The Egyptian musk did the same for me but actually seized, I think it was 'cos I used a lot of FO because the smell wasnt very strong.
> I had come to the conclusion that musks were tricky to use, but maybe not in all cases?
> 
> I do love the smell though, I did (or rather tried) to do a white, black and 2 tone brown swirl, I can see the colours changing
Click to expand...


I'm convinced that Egyptian Musk has been diluted into oblivion for soaping with. I use it as a perfume. Love the scent but it only lasts a short while on the skin.


----------



## MizzBee

Oh nooo! I just ordered SC Egyptian musk, I was so looking forward to this one   
Has anyone else tried any of these on my upcoming list?

My SC list:
Egyptian musk
Amber ( I have BB one and wanted to compare them)
Bay Rum ( I have ordered this from BTS and it was nice)
Clementine
FRESH Lemon Sugar
Green Tea
Honeysuckle Hollow (I love the Honeysuckle blossom from BTS)
Loccitane Verbena 
Mango (Looking for a stronger Mango than the one from BTS)
Precious Amber Maitre Parfumer ( I'm hoping that this one will knock your socks off  at the moment I'm in love with Amber) 
Strawberry 
True Rose 
Tuberose Deluxe
Peach Deluxe


----------



## LisaNY

To help with some of those badly behaved FO's, I've been using liquid lecithin with a fair amount of success.  I use about 1/2 tsp per oz of FO.  You can get it in the health food store.  I keep it in the fridge and warm it up before I add my FO.

What also helps is using a slotted spoon or whisk - no stickblending. )


----------



## MizzBee

Might do the Egyptian musk with a whisk perhaps and thanks LisaNY for the advice on liquid lecithin, yet to see if our health stores stock it, but usually they are so pricey.


----------



## busymakinsoap!

MizzBee said:
			
		

> Oh nooo! I just ordered SC Egyptian musk, I was so looking forward to this one
> Has anyone else tried any of these on my upcoming list?
> 
> My SC list:
> Egyptian musk
> Amber ( I have BB one and wanted to compare them)
> Bay Rum ( I have ordered this from BTS and it was nice)
> Clementine
> FRESH Lemon Sugar
> Green Tea
> Honeysuckle Hollow (I love the Honeysuckle blossom from BTS)
> Loccitane Verbena
> Mango (Looking for a stronger Mango than the one from BTS)
> Precious Amber Maitre Parfumer ( I'm hoping that this one will knock your socks off  at the moment I'm in love with Amber)
> Strawberry
> True Rose
> Tuberose Deluxe
> Peach Deluxe



clementine - awesome I loooove it, smells fab, and soooo easy to work with.
Honey Suckle - thought it was awesome, but had some kinda reaction with 3 batches I did - not sure why, very very strong
Precious Amber - my absolute fav - but it goes REALLY dark, so I stuffed up my batch - you will have to colour or swirl the soap
Green tea - another fab scent, easy to work with and really sticks.

Have read really positive reviews on the true rose - apparently its the best.  Ive just ordered another lot, but none of the ones you have.  would love to hear how they go


----------



## MizzBee

Definitely let you know how they go busymakinsoap, would love to know about the ones you ordered too. 
I was hoping to get them today but looks like Monday night for me, always seems too far away when your waiting for soap supplies


----------



## Relle

I've soaped with true rose - smells wonderful but has faded some.
                        tuber rose- quite strong but think you have to add a bit   
                                         to keep the smell.


----------



## Lynnz

I have soaped the Lemon Verbena and it is nice but I have opted to use the Bramble berry one is it is more lemony to my nose :0)


----------



## MizzBee

Just made a batch of True Rose...no probs soaping, such a soft pretty scent!
Anyone tried Green Tea, it sort gives me a headache thing when I smell it   
Loccitane Verbena, Fresh Lemon Sugar are similar to my nose but are nice and lemony.
Anyone soaped with Clementine on it's one, just wondering because it smells very light, also the mango isn't as nice as the BTS mango, maybe I'll try BB mango next, what combo can you have with mango, would peach & mango go well together? Open to all suggestions!
The peach deluxe and strawberry smells ok, would prefer something stronger.
A bit hesitant with Egyptian musk after it's reviews.
Honeysuckle Hollow isn't what I expected but smells lovely, do prefer BTS Honeysuckle Blossom though.
Tuberose Deluxe is strong, hope this holds up!
Precious Amber Maitre Parfumer is lovely can't wait to soap with that one!
BB Amber is so much nicer than this one but still it's ok, looking forward to soap with all the rest left on my list.


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I wanted to keep this thread going, so here are my latest SC attempts:

Ginger Essence - soaps really well no A dont no about D as I coloured tan.  Smells nice but Im going to mix with chocolate next time - I think it needs something else

Coconut and Lemongrass - smells lovely out of the bottle but the coconut smell has gone.  Still smells strong and nice though just lemony.  No A or D noted

Tried Masculine Musk again - arrrggg I just cant get it to work heaps of A and D

AND......

Ive just ordered from Heirloom - the freight was $19 vs $7 @ NCS but they have Chocolate!!  and Im dying to make a chocolate soap.

I ordered:
Chocolate
Apple Jack peel
Sandalwood vanilla
Cinnamon Hazelnut Coffee
Vera Wang
True Rose

I made myself steer clear of citrus frag - I seem to have a cupboard full of them!


----------



## busymakinsoap!

MizzBee said:
			
		

> Just made a batch of True Rose...no probs soaping, such a soft pretty scent!
> Anyone tried Green Tea, it sort gives me a headache thing when I smell it
> Loccitane Verbena, Fresh Lemon Sugar are similar to my nose but are nice and lemony.
> Anyone soaped with Clementine on it's one, just wondering because it smells very light, also the mango isn't as nice as the BTS mango, maybe I'll try BB mango next, what combo can you have with mango, would peach & mango go well together? Open to all suggestions!
> The peach deluxe and strawberry smells ok, would prefer something stronger.
> A bit hesitant with Egyptian musk after it's reviews.
> Honeysuckle Hollow isn't what I expected but smells lovely, do prefer BTS Honeysuckle Blossom though.
> Tuberose Deluxe is strong, hope this holds up!
> Precious Amber Maitre Parfumer is lovely can't wait to soap with that one!
> BB Amber is so much nicer than this one but still it's ok, looking forward to soap with all the rest left on my list.



Ha we posted at the same time!

Yes I have used clemintine.  Mine was 4 - 5 weeks ago and is still going strong - I added at 5%.  i think its getting better with age.  A real true orange smell.

I just checked on my Egyptian musk.  I added a higher % of that, I think it was about 7%?  The smell is definately there, but its quite subtle.  It does smell lovely though very expensive and perfumy.  In saying that, I wont try it again, but if you do be prepared.

I love the green tea   I think its my fav along with clemintine

Did true rose discolour?  Im thinking of using it in my soap swap and I need most of my bar to stay bright white


----------



## MizzBee

*Snap* lol
So far so good with True Rose, no discoloration, I used 5% and it smells beautiful but it's still early, good to hear about clementine, I would love to do that one next I think! So green tea smells good in soap, now that's second on the list, Egyptian musk sounds tricky but I do love a challenge though  8)


----------



## Relle

I was at Heirloom yesterday picking up my order and had a sniff of the clementine soap that was made and posted on the site - nice orangey smell - I don't know how old the soap was.
I've soaped with the SW choc and mixed with NCS choc/fudge and it still has the wondeful to die for smell. I think SW choc you want to eat out of the bottle, but found it was twice the price because you only get 15 ml in the smaller bottle.


----------



## MizzBee

Soaped the Egyptian musk last night and 'soap on a stick'... love the scent but hated working with it, suprisingly Green Tea is smelling more pleasant for me now and love the way it soaped...easy peasy, could be added to my favorites list


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I've just checked my credit card and my order (that Im still waiting for) from heirloom averaged out to be $25 per 100ml bottle!!!! (this includes postage and exchange rate) holley cow thats expensive.

NCS works out to be about $17.00.

big difference eh?   hmmmpphhh the selection on NCS site is a bit limited and I wanted a chocolate.  This is getting pretty pricy.

Any one know of any other supplier that sells great foodie type frag at a good price and ships to NZ?

I checked out big tree, but at there prices it would prop end up more than heirloom.

I so wish we had a local supplier of SC or BB  :cry:


----------



## busymakinsoap!

MizzBee said:
			
		

> Soaped the Egyptian musk last night and 'soap on a stick'... love the scent but hated working with it, suprisingly Green Tea is smelling more pleasant for me now and love the way it soaped...easy peasy, could be added to my favorites list



Good eh?  love green tea!


----------



## MizzBee

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> MizzBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaped the Egyptian musk last night and 'soap on a stick'... love the scent but hated working with it, suprisingly Green Tea is smelling more pleasant for me now and love the way it soaped...easy peasy, could be added to my favorites list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eh?  love green tea!
Click to expand...


Yes! Sorry to hear about your shipping costs. What about ASS? They have a great chocolate.


----------



## Dragonkaz

I've bought a few FO's from Sweet Cakes and have used three of them and loved them!

*Coconut Lemongrass *- well behaved - agree it smells better from the bottle, but still yummie in my soap.
*Cool Water for Men* - well behaved - an absolute favourite.  My hubby used to wear this ... and these soaps ... well they smell so like him!
*Sandalwood Vanilla* - well behaved - love the brown colour my soap has gone.  This smell seems to be getting better and better ... love it!

I'm yet to use -
*Christmas Spice* - _the bottle has a great spicy smell, although it doesn't seem very strong._
*Lilac* _- ummm ... the bottle smell seems really strong ... not really my smell._
*Passionfruit and Guava* - _smells yummie from the bottle._

Any advice on these three?


----------



## MizzBee

Sandalwood Vanilla sounds great, how dark is your soap Dragonkaz? 
Cool Water is next on my list and I'd love to try Masculine musk even though I do love the smell of the Egyptian musk but what a nightmare!


----------



## Dragonkaz

A nice tan brown.  The colour started changing quite quickly. 

I mixed two containers with colour ... one had white lustre mica and the other black lustre mica.  Then did an ITP swirl in the soap batter that had the sandalwood vanilla FO in it.  Has a great marbled look from a deep grey/silver through to a creamy tan.

_  I must take a photo ... I've been slack taking photos.  I take pics with my phone and upload them to my facebook page ... but I can't do that here ... ****!_


----------



## MizzBee

Sounds lovely Dragonkaz  Love to see the pics, I don't have a facebook page as yet, my daughter keeps telling me to keep up with the times lol


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I just woke up to a nice little surprise on my door step - my SC shipment has arrived WHOOP WHOOP!  Its gonna be a busy weekend.

I picked some real goodies this time - I am sooooo excited.

Initial reaction:

True rose - wow!! Excactly like a rose, it seems to have quite a bit of depth to it - start of the sniff its like 'oh yeah, thats good' part way through the sniff its like 'omg it smells so real'

Cinnamon Hazelnut Coffee - yummo, not a real strong coffee smell but smells very much like freshly baked cinamon rolls.

Cocolate - WAHOO - delish, smells all gooey and cake mixturish

Vera Wang - OMG OMG OMG This is beautifull, it smells so much like the real thing.  you could keep it an wear it as a purfume.  I brought it for a soap swap, I dont wanna give it a way!

Applejack and peel - its not as tarty as I thought it would be.  First smell is cinamon and then in the background there is an apple smell, but its more of an apple lollie.  Doesnt seem like a very strong fragrance - but still yum.

Sandalwood and vanilla - I wanted another vanilla after trying 'vanilla lace' whic is a nightmare to soap with.  This one is beautiful, I think it smells much more perfumy than the lace version.  Georgeous.

O.K off to have a shower and then I'm gonna get busy making soap!


----------



## MizzBee

How exciting! I love opening up the brown bottles and getting a whiff of it  the first time.
Happy soaping busymakinsoap!


----------



## Dragonkaz

*Busymakingsoap *... your new FO's sound divine.  I'm looking forward to you sharing how they soap ... have fun!

*MizzBee *I checked my notes today and I confused the FO's Dragon's Blood and Sandalwood Vanilla ... sorry.  *Sandalwood Vanilla* (SC) has changed the colour slightly and the change came about slowly.  The gorgeous Dragon's Blood (BB) soap I made has now darked to a deep timber colour ... love it and love the smell!


----------



## MizzBee

No worries Dragonkaz  I love Dragons blood (BB) too, still haven't soaped it but the smell is lovely!


----------



## Dragonkaz

I soaped *Christmas Spice* last weekend ... it turned my oils the most beautiful *caramel colour* ... and then sped to trace.  _Think I wasted time watching the beautiful colour change ... so have made a note to work more quickly next time.  I swirled in some sparkling merlot mica and gold mica and they can be seen a little now that the soap has been cut._

The smell is interesting ... at the moment it reminds me of pineapples and strawberries, whereas before I thought it was more earthy and spicy.  _I won't be surprised if it changes again._

Happy so far!


----------



## newbie

You mentioned earlier that you were looking for a good mango. Fresh Mango from BB is great and mixed with their Kumquat is like scent nirvana.

I soaped Dragon's Blood from BB and one other place and both have gone to near black over time, but people love the fragrance!

Lucky lucky girl! Soap spree coming!!


----------



## Dragonkaz

newbie said:
			
		

> I soaped Dragon's Blood from BB and one other place and both have gone to near black over time, but people love the fragrance!


 My BB Dragon Blood soap is getting darker and darker and I'm loving the colour.  I put some gold mica swirls through the soap and they still are showing up ... making the soap look even better.


----------



## Bubbles Galore

I soaped SC Egyptian Musk last night (against my better judgement). Put the FO in with the oils and used a whisk and it seemed ok but then I used the stick blender and it all went to poo. Strange reaction. Not your typical soap on a stick but I ended up with big lumps that set like concrete amid sloppy stuff. I couldn't stick blend it out so I put it on the stove, added extra 100ml of water and mashed it with potato masher (once it has warmed up and softened a bit) and ended up being able to use the stick blender after 5 minutes and glopped it into mould. So disgusted.  :roll:


----------



## busymakinsoap!

My latest:

Apple Jack and Peel - even better in soap than in the bottle, has a real tart smell to it now, mixed with lovely cinamon.  No accelleration, although I thought there were some lumps forming as I poored, but on cutting all good.  Dont think it discoloured, but I coloured

Hazelnut cinimon coffee- my fav at the mo.  It is delish.  Scent has faded a wee bit, but it smells so real.  Dont know about accelleration as I added GM.  I also coloured.

True rose - lovely!  No discolouration or acceleration and it soaps like a dream.  I dont like florals, but I like this one.

Sandalwood and vanilla - was my fav, but now it kinda smells plasticy - a bit dissapointed, will see how it goes.

Chocolate - no accelleration but does discolour.  lovely smell very life like.  A keeper.


----------



## Dragonkaz

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> Apple Jack and Peel - even better in soap than in the bottle,
> 
> Hazelnut cinimon coffee- my fav at the mo.


 Where do you buy these from busymakinsoap?


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I brought them from heirloom.  A bit more expensive (their freight is a lot more expensive) but they have good foodie smells that NCS seems to be lacking.


----------



## Relle

I soaped Cappuccino Hazelnut from NCS a couple of weeks ago and it smells wonderful. I'm hoping I can ask NCS to get the chocolate SW one in as its quite dear at Heirloom for the quantity you get.


----------



## busymakinsoap!

Im trying to place an order with NCS and their site is down, only temp I hope.  

I wish NCS has a bigger range.  Ive been looking at bramble berry from aussie soap supplies, would be nice to order from one supplier, minimum of $150 order though  :?  ($196 nz)

Actually Im visiting Oz in September, going to brisbane though - does anyone know of any suppliers in that area?


----------



## Relle

bigtreesupplies.com are in Qld, but I'm not sure how far they are from Brisbane and they don't allow a pick up from reading their site.
NCS is back on line, just been in there. Thats a bit dear for a minimum order,its $40 minimum here.
Maybe you could put your order in and have it delivered to Brisbane while your here and take it home with you.


----------



## Dragonkaz

Thanks ... it's great to have choice ... but I get confused comparing the prices of NCS, Aussie Soap Supplies and Heirloom.  Plus there's the difference of similar named fragrances of Sweet Cakes (NCS and Heirloom) and Bramble Berry (Aussie Soaps).

This is probably a question that can't be answered easily ... but for those of you have been able to compare the same fragrances made by Sweet Cakes and Bramble Berry ... have you been finding that Sweet Cakes is providing a more preferred smell?

I have no idea ... as I'm mixing where I buy FO's ... with three favourites being Bramble Berry and three different favourites from Sweet Cakes ... but for the ones that are available at both supplies, I've not compared them.


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I soaped 'Sweet Pea' today and thought it deserves a mention.  Its described on the web as being old fashioned, so I was a bit concerned, plus the fact that Im not a huge floral fan - but it is beautiful!

I dont think its old fashioned at all, it has a kind of shampoo smell.  Really nice, the best SC floral I have tried.

DH smelt it today and says 'ah thats more like it' he rarely comments on the smell of my soap, so I'm guessing he either doesnt like any of my others, or this one is very good :wink: 

Slight accelleration, but still enough time to do a 3 colour in the pot swirl.  Dont know about discolouring as coloured.  Took ages to heat up in the mold but once it did it got pretty hot, so keep an eye on it


----------



## Relle

Dh, doesn't say much about my soap either, I asked after he came out of the shower last night - did you like my soap ? I got - its just soap  :shock:   .


----------



## LillaSyster

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Dh, doesn't say much about my soap either, I asked after he came out of the shower last night - did you like my soap ? I got - its just soap  :shock:   .



Oh my gosh, I can so relate! It doesn't matter what scent I shove under my husband's nose and ask, "what does this smell like?", his reply is always the same, "smells like soap!" gah!!


----------



## Relle

I soaped SC Frangi Pani last night, it accelerated but was OK, I put in some liquid colour and that turned out quite smooth, but the natural soap riced slightly. I'm not so sure it smells of Frangi though - it might cure differently.


----------



## busymakinsoap!

The other day I soaped with Sea Spice.  Smells nice in the bottle, I used 50grams per kg, it is now very faint. 

Its nice, but I had to double check that I used the right FO as it now smells kinda fruity, like melon.

I wouldnt say it is a manly smell, prob unisex, but not spicy, or like the sea.

It acellerates (I have yet to find a mens fo that doesnt), not time for a swirl so I layered.

Will see how the scent goes after cure.


----------



## Mandarin

SC has some of the best oils that I have ever used.  Their blueberry is to die for.  I also just soaped Morning Marigold over the weekend.  What a great scent!  It does not smell like marigolds though, so I will rename it.


----------



## Lynnz

Yes the blueberry is awesome but I found mine faded within three months :0( Such a pity as really nice scent


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I used cucumber and melon the other day.  The BEST perfoming FO ever, I think it actually slowed down trace.

Perfect fragrance for tricky swirls (I'm going to attempt a column with it one day soon   )

Smells beautiful.  Strong smelling but not overpowering.


Also - an update on my sea spice - now a lot more manly, def spice smell, but very light, nice though.

I have to hand it to SC, I've tried about 25 of their scents now and there 
is only 1 that seized (Egyptian musk) and 2 that have really accellerated (Vanilla Lace and Masculine Musk).  Pretty good odds I reakon


----------



## BerkshireEsscentials

Can someone please tell me what the BTS, SW and NTS are?  I am pretty sure that BB is Bramble Berry and SC is Sweet Cakes...  (Sorry, still pretty new to soaping and not sure of all the abbreviations!  THANKS!


----------



## Mandarin

> I've soaped with true rose - smells wonderful but has faded some.


 
My True Rose soap smells amazing and has not faded at all. I always anchor with a bit of patch.   That said, Sweet Cakes is my favorite supplier. I have never had customers react to scents the way that they do to SC's scents. Many SC's scents are staples of mine- including True Rose. I also soap Musk with no issues and both genders love it.  I have only had one AWFUL issue with SC's oils and that was from the Cocoa Butter fragrance oil.  I think it is the worst oil that I have ever soaped and I reported it to SC's years ago. The result was a burned stinky mess that I have never encountered before.


----------



## Aline

BerkshireEsscentials said:


> Can someone please tell me what the BTS, SW and NTS are?  I am pretty sure that BB is Bramble Berry and SC is Sweet Cakes...  (Sorry, still pretty new to soaping and not sure of all the abbreviations!  THANKS!



Yes, please, what is BTS?


----------



## Aline

Bumping this thread because I still have not found out who BTS is? Is there an abbreviation list somewhere here on the site?
Thanks!


----------



## coffeetime

If you look further back in this thread, BTS looks like it's Big Tree Supplies in Australia.


----------



## Aline

Ah thanks.


----------



## jade-15

Aline said:


> Bumping this thread because I still have not found out who BTS is? Is there an abbreviation list somewhere here on the site?
> Thanks!



Aline, there's a sticky under the cold processed forum page with common abbreviations (although BTS - big tree supplies - isn't there!)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32055


----------



## Aline

Thanks! I looked for the sticky but didn't think to look there


----------



## wetshavingproducts

So, no one's done a lot of testing between the same fragrances offered by both BB & SC?

So far the only ones that both offer that I'm interested in are Drakkar type, bay rum, & rose. However, it really sounds as though rose by SC is a true winner. And since bay rum from BB is so weak, I'm pretty sure the SC version is going to be better. Either case, I'll get back to the forum about Drakkar & BR and how they compare when I get my SC shipment in.

Anyone compared the red rose to the true rose?


----------

